# 3D printing coil jigs



## RichJB (10/4/17)

Hello all

I've been hearing recently about guys who are making their own Clapton jigs using 3D printers. Upon further searching I found this page which seems to contain 3D files for a number of jigs, some of which require a drill and others which operate manually. Some of them look pretty cool. Has anybody printed anything like this?

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Lurkzilla (10/4/17)

Haven't printed one yet, but this is a good motivation to look I to it . 

I have a set of Kuro coil jigs and have been threatening to print a jig for spaced coils but haven't gotten round to it. Have to design it first. I'll put this on the list of things to try. Lucky enough to have a small fleet of printers at work. When I have time to print one I'll report back.


----------



## Chris du Toit (10/4/17)

http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:1619905

Have a look at this one, its motorized. With a bit of modification you can make a nice big one for long strands.


----------



## eviltoy (10/4/17)

I would do this one TBH I have tried a few of them including the one that is motorised is a ballache. 

http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:2072865/#comments

It seems to be simple and you literally just need a drill so that is a winner

Reactions: Like 1


----------

